# Intellij IDEA lädt Font nicht und Darcula funktioniert nicht



## markjoahnnes (2. Jun 2018)

Liebe Community
Ich habe ein Problem mit Intellj IDEA von Jetbrains. Obwohl ich unter Settings Appearance das Theme auf Darcula gestellt habe, ist lediglich der Code-Bereich, also da wo man Code eingeben kann im Darcula-Design.
Mein zweites Problem ist, dass ich die Schriftgröße nicht mehr ändern kann, da in den Settings Editor Font nicht lädt. Dort steht immer nur Loading. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Bin mit Google da nicht weiter gekommen

Mit den besten Grüßen
Johannes


----------



## Flown (2. Jun 2018)

Vielleicht mal ins IDEA Forum posten oder einen Bug anlegen.


----------



## markjoahnnes (2. Jun 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort
Ich bin doch hier in der Kategorie IDE? Und was meinst du mit einen Bug anlegen?
LG Johannes


----------



## markjoahnnes (3. Jun 2018)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass ich auch keine Projekte erstellen kann, oder Plugins installieren.
Funktioniert eigentlich garnichts mehr.


----------



## Flown (3. Jun 2018)

Neu installieren?


----------



## markjoahnnes (3. Jun 2018)

Also ich habe den Konfigurationsordner gelöscht und danach neu installiert. Ging aber leider immer noch nicht. Dann habe ich mir die Version mit SDK heruntergeladen. Habe zwar dann wieder mein eigenes SDK, aber mit dieser Version ging es trotzdem. Ich vermute das noch irgendwo Konfigurationsordner oder Links sind, die ich nicht finde und da dann die Version mit SDK eine andere Nummer oder so etwas hat, funktioniert es mit der (Keine Ahnung)
LG Johannes


----------

